# fuel saving tips



## jakir001 (Oct 26, 2014)

Anytime an engine is eliminating gasoline and hydrogen energy mix, it has a potential to produce a strong power output. The reason is , H2 is three times more potent than fossil fuel. In theory, when you are filling similar amount as fuel in your own car gas tank, your truck will travel further anytime more power is generated within the engine. This means auto is increasing it stretches per gallon thus get a better


----------



## jakir001 (Oct 26, 2014)

Anytime an engine is eliminating gasoline and hydrogen energy mix, it has a potential to produce a strong power output. The reason is , H2 is three times more potent than fossil fuel. In theory, when you are filling similar amount as fuel in your own car gas tank, your truck will travel further anytime more power is generated within the engine. This means 
fuel saving tips


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 26, 2014)

jakir001 said:


> Anytime an engine is eliminating gasoline and hydrogen energy mix, it has a potential to produce a strong power output. The reason is , H2 is three times more potent than fossil fuel. In theory, when you are filling similar amount as fuel in your own car gas tank, your truck will travel further anytime more power is generated within the engine. This means
> fuel saving tips




Thanks for the tip. Now, if I click on your link will my PC get a boost in power and blow my hard drive?


----------

